# Trivia 9/7



## luckytrim (Sep 7, 2018)

trivia 9/7
DID YOU KNOW...
Granny's Trick !
Ice on the back of the neck can stop or at least slow down a  nosebleed.

1. What’s the only continent that does not have an active  volcano ?
2. What is the nickname given to the workers who work on a  drilling rig
drill floor?
3. . If, after all these years, your CB (Citizen's Band) radio  crackled to
life and someone asked you for a "10-20", what would they be  seeking?
4. In World War II a "bazooka" was a tubular anti-tank rocker  launcher but
what was the original meaning of this word in the  1930s?
  a. - It was the name for a suction device on a grain  elevator.
  b. - It was the name of a trombone-like jazz  instrument.
  c. - It was the name for a water hose connected to a  locomotive.
  d. - It was the name of a socket-shaped monkey  wrench.
5. There's one of the Fifty nicknamed The Pine tree State, and  one nicknamed
the Evergreen State -- Name them...
6. Which of the Fifty is the only one that has a law on how to  pronounce its
name?
  a. -  Illinois
   b. - Arkansas
   c. - Iowa
   d. - Florida
7. If my doctor was to use an otoscope, where would he or she  be looking?
8. Who Said That ??
"If you want to get rich, you start a religion"
  a. - Sun Young Moon
  b. - Billy Sunday
  c. - L Ron Hubbard
  d. - Mary Baker Eddy

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The country with the highest rate of drunk driving deaths is  the United
States.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Australia
2. Roughnecks
3. Your Location
4. - b
5. Maine & Washington
6. -b
7. In my Ear
8. - c

CRAP !!
The country with the highest rate of drunk driving deaths is  South Africa.
Nearly 6 out of every 10 fatalities (58 percent) on South  Africa's roads are
due to alcohol. By comparison, in the United States, 31  percent of all road
deaths are linked to alcohol. -


----------

